# Poner en fase altavoces de 6 ohm y de 4 ohm



## davlex_atm (Feb 13, 2009)

hola necesitaria ayuda  le e comprado una radio al coche y ya la monte junto con los altavoces delanteros  ya pase el cable para los traseros pero el problema viene aqui :
le comprado unos altavoces pa la bandeja son de 4 ohm y tb le quiero poner unos altavoces grandes  de minicadena de 6 ohm 
me gustaria tener 3 posibilidades tener solo los altavoces de 4 ohm tener solo los altavoces de 6 ohm y tenerlo todo junto e oido k a eso se llama ponerlos en fase 
¿como los pongo en fase?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 14, 2009)

Conoces la ley de ohm para resistencias en serie y en paralelo?

pues dice q en serie se suman.
tambien dice q en paralelo la resistencia total equivale a : 1 / (1/R1 + 1/R2 +...+ 1/Rn)

en tu caso seria: 1 / (1/6 + 1/8) = 3,43ohms una linda impedancia si tu equipo sale en 4 ohms, si sale en 8 es un pequeño problema.


----------



## davlex_atm (Feb 19, 2009)

me sale el auto radio a 4 Ω y yo tengo algo menosde impedancia de altavoces ¿no hay peligro de muerte para mis altavoces? ajajaj genial
gracias


----------



## unleased! (Feb 19, 2009)

Dj Draco te explicó correctamente como conectar varios altavoces para conseguir la impedancia deseada, pero debes saber tambien que adaptar impedancias no es lo mismo a poner en fase.

No confundamos el tocino con la velocidad:

"La *Fase* es algo muy importante a tener en cuenta cuando conectamos varios altavoces. Una tensión electrica continua positiva llevará el cono del altavoz a moverse hacia fuera. Es importante que los altavoces que conforman un equipo estéreo o todos los altavoces que conforman una agrupación sonora compleja estén en fase. Es decir, que todos los conos se muevan en el mismo sentido, lo que evita perdida de calidad (cancelacion acustica), sobre todo para las bajas frecuencias. Para conocer el terminal positivo de un altavoz conectaremos una pila de unos 4,5 voltios y aplicamos los polos de esta a los extremos o terminales del altavoz. El terminal positivo es el que hace salir el cono del altavoz hacia fuera cuando se conecta el positivo de la pila a el. El otro polo restante es el negativo."

Saludos!


----------



## davlex_atm (Feb 19, 2009)

yaaaa graciass jajaajaj tenia la duda de k era poner en fase el caso es k lo tenia puestto en fase correctamente
pos geniallll ya esta to do listo
muchas gracias y vaya foro!


----------



## davlex_atm (Feb 19, 2009)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Conoces la ley de ohm para resistencias en serie y en paralelo?
> 
> pues dice q en serie se suman.
> tambien dice q en paralelo la resistencia total equivale a : 1 / (1/R1 + 1/R2 +...+ 1/Rn)
> ...





me dado  cuenta k en el primer post puse por error k tenia altavoces de 8ohm pues no no son de de 6 y de 8  
son de 4 y de 6
me saldria una impedancia de 2,43 omh  y mi ekipo autorradio saca para 4ohm  
esun peligro?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 19, 2009)

y sip, es relativamente peligroso...
o mas que peligroso te saldra un audio de mala calidad.

respecto a lo de la fase no lo aclaré porque me parecio algo que se debia saber.

siempre hay 1 salida positiva y una de masa. aun si la positiva es alterna, es la unica positiva, y se debe conectar en el borne positivo del parlante.

cuando se hagan conexiónes de 2 o mas parlantes en paralelo, deben ir todos los positivos juntos, y todos los de masa juntos.

cuando se hace en serie: el positivo entra al parlante nº1, del borne de masa del nº1 al borne positivo del nº2, etc.

saludos.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 19, 2009)

No se pero creo que es muy justa la resistencia...    
Parece que tienes 2 de 6Ω; y 2 de 4Ω
Seria mejor poner en serie los de 6 (6+6=12) y los de 4 en serie tambien (4+4=8) y despues los pones en paralelo (12/6). Te da una resistencia de 4.8Ω se acerca mucho mas a 4Ω.


----------



## davlex_atm (Feb 20, 2009)

tenia previsto hacer este conexionado pero por los consejos k me disteis abra k cambiarlo...
 los cuadrados k aparecen son clemas en los k enganchar o desengachar los altavoces 
bueno toka empezar de nuevo ejejej


----------



## unleased! (Feb 20, 2009)

El esquema que te propuse es solamente valido para un solo canal  a no ser que te compres otros tantos para el canal restante pero a parte de gastar mucho dinero llenas el maletero de altavoces. Si lo quieres estereo se ve algo dificil porque con 2 altavoces por canal, en paralelo te da 2.4Ω que com bién dijo Dj draco tendrás una calidad pobre y si los pones en serie te dará una impedancia de 10Ω   por lo que perderás una potencia considerable (si no te cargas antes el amplificador) Aver si Dj draco tiene una idea mejor que yo me estoy quedando sin ellas.     

salu2


----------



## davlex_atm (Feb 20, 2009)

existen  resistencias de 1 ohmio? para ponerla en serie?  no se si puede esta y divagando ajkajaja


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 20, 2009)

obvio q existen de 1 ohms, y tambien existen de menos d 1ohm.

la de 1 ohms tiene los siguientes colores:
marron
negro
dorado

y las de menos q 1ohms, son todas ceramicas o de alambre.


----------



## davlex_atm (Feb 20, 2009)

cres k es buena idea ponerla en serie?una de dos ohm jajaja y si es buena  idea como podria acerlo


----------



## unleased! (Feb 21, 2009)

davlex_atm dijo:
			
		

> cres k es buena idea ponerla en serie?una de dos ohm jajaja y si es buena  idea como podria acerlo



Podias poner en vez de una de 2Ω una de 1.5Ω si la consigues asi obtienes: 2.4+1.5= 3.9Ω!
Ahora si, aqui no acaba la cosa, tienes que calcular la potencia en Watios que tiene que tener la resistencia, esto es, diciendolo asi de forma facil la capacidad que tiene un componente (en este caso la resistencia) de disipar temperatura sin que se deteriore, varie su valor o se destruya. Para esto hay que ir otra vez a las formulas de Ohm.
La resistencia como vas a ponerla en serie por esta pasará toda la intensidad de esa rama entonces tenemos que calcular esa intensidad. Como lo hacemos? Sencillo, busca en los papeles de la radio (o si ya lo sabes pues mejor) la potencia que puede entregar por canal en watios. Una vez que obtengas esto pues tienes que calcular la impedancia del conjunto de altavoces mas la resistencia, por ejemplo:
Potencia por canal de la radio: 40W
Impedancia altavoces+resistencia:
2.4Ω(uno de 6Ω y otro 4Ω en paralelo)+la resistencia que quieras poner, por ejemplo 2Ω
entonces 2.4+2=4.4Ω
Bien, ahora teniendo estos datos vamos a calcular la intensidad en amperios que pasará por el conjunto, para eso usamos esta formula de la ley de ohm:
I =√P/R
Donde P es la potencia del radio, R la impedancia e I la intensidad.
En este ejemplo: √40/4.4= 3 amperios
Como ya tenemos la intensidad vamos a calcular la potencia que tiene que disipar la resistencia con esta otra formula de la ley de ohm:
P= I²xR
Donde P es la potencia resultante que tiene que disipar la resistencia, I² es la intensidad elevada al cuadrado. Si no tienes calculadora para elevar al cuadrado o simplemente no sabes pues multiplicas la intensidad sobre si misma: IxI= I² o en el ejemplo, 3x3=3² y que da: 3²=9 en este caso. Y R es el valor de la resistencia que vas a poner (en este ejemplo sería 2Ω)
En el ejemplo quedaría:
P= I²xR
sustituyendo:
3²x2= 18Watios
Hay resistencias de 18Watios pero es preferible por seguridad coger el valor inmediato superior que sería 22Watios.
Es mejor que metas una resistencia de 1, 1.2 o 1.5Ω como mucho porque a menor valor menos watios tienen que disipar y son mas baratas las resistencias.
Si tal puedes coger, por ejemplo, si tienes que disipar 12Watios pues en vez de comprar una grande pues te compras 4 de 3Watios de la misma resistencia (por ejemplo 1.2Ω) que son algo mas baratas y pones dos en paralelo, otras dos en paralelo y despues estos dos paralelos los pones en serie (1.2/1.2 + 1.2/1.2). De esta forma la potencia se suma y por la ley de ohm la resistencia en cada paralelo es la mitad y después pones los dos paralelos en serie (que lio....  ) y tienes una unica resistencia del mismo valor. Esta al final se pone en serie con con el paralelo de altavoces y a darle caña!        

Menudo rollo que te he soltado!  

Saludos


----------



## davlex_atm (Feb 26, 2009)

te escribi un par de mensajes agradeciendote la información 
pero no me dejaba colgarrlos  bueno e encontrado resistencias de 1 ohmnio y 15 watios podria poner esta unika en serie o dos enseie y dos en paralelo con lo  k kedaria 30 watios pero seria mas caro...la de 15 watios me aguantaria para 21 w?


----------



## unleased! (Feb 26, 2009)

davlex_atm dijo:
			
		

> ...la de 15 watios me aguantaria para 21 w?



No me arriesgaría

Lo que puedes hacer es asociar resistencias de muy pequeño watiaje
Según la ley de ohm si tienes varias resistencias en paralelo del mismo valor la resistencia total es la resistencia de una partido el numero de resistencias, por ejemplo: si tienes 10 resistencias de 100Ω en paralelo pues sería 100/10= 10Ω si cada resistencia es de 2 watios por ejemplo pues como se suman las potencias te quedarían 2x10=20 watios.
Con tu caso, si coges resistencias de carbón de 10Ω y 1/2watio (en realidad son de 0.6 watios no de 0.5) cada una te saldrán a un precio de 0.02 a 0.04€ (no me acuerdo muy bien del precio pero las de 1watio valen 8 centimos).
Si quieres 1Ω puedes coger 10 de 10Ω en paralelo (10/10=1) pero la potencia sería, para medio watio: 0.6x10= 6watios y para 1 watio: 1x10= 10watios.
Para consequir 20 watios de potencia tendrias que poner 20 resistencias de 10Ω 1/2watio en paralelo (te da 0.5Ω) en serien con otras 20 resistencias de 10Ω, en total 24watios.
Pero 21 watios a 1Ω pasarían por el 4.58amperios (I=√P/R), la resistencia sería 2.4Ω de los altavoces mas 1Ω de la resistencia daría 3.4Ω y la potencia que entregaría el radio sería de (P=I²xR) de unos 70Watios. Hicistes bién los calculos? porque 70watios por canal en un radio de coche me parecen muchos...

saludos


----------

